# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Chùm TOUR DU LỊCH MUA SẮM 2012 - Chùm TOUR DU Lịch CUỐI TUẦN 2011 - Chùm DU LỊCH MÙA

## ngocanh211

Là công ty chuyên tổ chức Du lịch lữ hành chuyên nghiệp, các Tour du lịch trọn gói trong và ngoài nước. Công ty DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN luôn xem chất lượng là tiêu chí hàng đầu khi phục vụ khách hàng. Đó cũng là cơ sở để chúng tôi xây dựng và phát triển đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, trung thực, luôn tận tụy với khách hàng. Chúng tôi đã nỗ lực không ngừng để mang lại những sản phẩm dịch vụ và chất lượng tốt nhất, đem đến những chuyến du lịch hấp dẫn và những kỳ nghỉ thật sự ý nghĩa đối với khách hàng với những dịch vụ:

+ Tổ chức các tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế
+ Tổ chức các sự kiện M.I.C.E hôị nghị, hội thảo, lễ động thổ, lễ khánh thành, thăm quan hội chợ triển lãm, tổ chức các chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật…
+ Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn trong nước và quốc tế, dịch vụ làm viza, hộ chiếu nhanh…
+ Cho thuê xe ô tô du lịch đời mới từ 4 – 50 chỗ
+ Đại lý bán vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế, các loại vé đường thuỷ ,đường bộ, đường sắt..
+ Tư vấn du lịch miễn phí qua điện thoại 24/24
+ Kinh doanh khu vui chơi giải trí và phát triển du lịch.
+ Kinh doanh khách sạn, nhà hàng và quán ăn.
+ Tổ chức Team Building chuyên nghịêp kết hợp với chương trình du lịch độc đáo, hấp dẫn..

Hiện tại, Công ty DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN đang có 3 gói sản phẩm mới để các bạn chọn lựa cho những ngày nghỉ của mình:

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH CUỐI TUẦN - 2011


CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH MUA SẮM - 2012 !

BẢNG BÁO GIÁ CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH MÙA LỄ HỘI 2012


Báo giá bao gồm: Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình, phòng khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2sao, nhà sàn tập thể tiện nghi hiện đại ( nếu có) ăn uống theo chương trình 80,000 vnđ/bữa/khách, tàu huyền, phí thắng cảnh theo chương trình, nước uống trên xe, khăn lạnh, hướng dẫn viên du lịch, quà tặng mũ, Du Lịch Đồng Xuân ...

Báo giá không bao gồm:Đồ uống, ngủ phòng đơn, chi phí cá nhân, giặt là, điện thoại. Thuế VAT… . Các đồ lễ, cúng tại điểm tham quan.

Lưu ý:Báo giá áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách trở lên, giá trên có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm cụ thể.

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA - CÔNG TY DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN

VPGD: P 302 - Tầng 3 * Số 22 Nhân Hòa - P. Nhân Chính - Q.Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội
Tel :Frown: +84.4) 3557 9288 - 04.6328 8768 - 04.6328 3551 - 04.6674 2993 * Fax :Frown: +84.4) 3555 8774
Hotline: 043.557 9288 - 0986 231 858
E - mail: info@dongxuantourist.com – sales@dongxuantourist.com
Website: Du Lịch Đồng Xuân

----------

